# N1 - San Sebastian to Vitoria Gasteiz



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We want to head from San Sebastian to Portugal. The most obvious route seems to directly southwest, via Vitoria Gasteiz, but it looks pretty steep and winding on our map. How bad is it? Surely it is a main route, so can't be to bad, but we do have an old van! This is something we want to do in the next couple of days, not in winter! Should we take the long route and do the A15 instead?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would have gone e70 and then onto the a67 to vitoria and then onward..... Just my view


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From an ex UK to Madrid and Portugal trucker.
It is a main trunk road and will be no problem at all.
Even in the depths of winter it would only be closed for a few hours.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We always go Vitoria Gasteiz/Burgos/Valladolid/Salamanca/Cuidad Rodrigo. Between Valladolid and Salamanca,is Palencia,that has a very good Aire,free water and grey waste empty,think? you may have to pay for toilet dump.
This route is used by commercial traffic,good roads,Hills have a "Crawler lane",so you can ratchet your way up at your own speed,so nothing to worry about,we have gone down.."Fully Freighted"?(A term used by Trail Boss,instead of loaded :lol: ) in a various vehicles and have always got to Portugal. When you get within spitting distance of the Spanish/Portugues border,you come to a biggish Filling station on the right,cheap fuel there,but cheaper just a few hundred yds on.
Don't worry about the hills going up,and going down the other side............ Well,if all else fails,send her up an escape cut out,bet you don't make it all the way over the gravel to the end :lol: .
Gearjammer


----------

